# mersey tunnel



## stephen.rooke (11 Oct 2012)

read online you can cycle through the mersey tunnel if you do it before 7, has anyone done it?


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Oct 2012)

http://www.merseytunnels.co.uk/nossl/html/faq.php

Item 14.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Oct 2012)

I ain't.


----------



## stephen.rooke (11 Oct 2012)

could end up working in liverpool so one of my options is to ride to birkenhead and get train or ride through the tunnel if im on an early


----------



## frayBentos59 (11 Oct 2012)

Only when closed for cyclists on the Liverpool Chester Liverpool, good fun but really wouldn't want to try it with traffic regardless of the time.


----------



## neil_merseyside (12 Oct 2012)

Don't see many cyclist in the tunnel any more but I did see a roadie on Sunday afternoon. Best route to Liverpool from Birkenhead would be the ferry, or jump the train from Conway Park station - easy access from large foyer to big lifts straight to platform, Hamilton Square is pants.


----------



## lejogger (12 Oct 2012)

I did it as part of my end to end in 2009, on a Saturday morning at dawn patrol. It's an eerie atmosphere but not unpleasant. Felt a bit slow coming up the other side with full touring kit, but the two of us just rode side by side blocking the lane so the motorists had to change lanes to overtake us. We felt that was safer because you're not actually supposed to change lanes, so if we'd have been single file it would have been tempting for them to squeeze past us.

I'd definitely do it again...

Not quite as impressive as Harry Potter doing it on a flying motorbike and side car in the Deathly Hallows though 
http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...tter-and-the-deathly-hallows-100252-24630624/


----------



## lejogger (12 Oct 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> could end up working in liverpool so one of my options is to ride to birkenhead and get train or ride through the tunnel if im on an early


 The ferry is always an option too.


----------



## headcoat (12 Oct 2012)

Rode through it for the Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool ride, great fun. I would not like to attempt it unless it was shut. I'd say trains from any station, as long as you can carry your bike down some stairs, some of the lifts are stupidly small, or probably better by ferry. 

Final options are you could always ride up to Runcorn or campaign for a bridge over the Mersey or for the Tunnels to open one of the probably many maintenance routes for bike/foot


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Oct 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> could end up working in liverpool so one of my options is to ride to birkenhead and get train or ride through the tunnel if im on an early


Sounds fun.


----------



## BikeLiker (12 Oct 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> read online you can cycle through the mersey tunnel if you do it before 7, has anyone done it?


Many times when I worked shifts. It used to be open to bikes until 9am on a Saturday as well. As I understand it the direct ferry is only viable during restricted commuting hours - the rest of the time you have to pay for the silly cruise. Reading this has inspired me to do a tunnel/ bridge loop this Sunday as the weather's looking pretty good.


----------



## BikeLiker (12 Oct 2012)

headcoat said:


> ... or for the Tunnels to open one of the probably many maintenance routes for bike/foot


 
The other option is to allow bikes through in one of the tubes/lanes in either tunnel when closed for maintenance, as is the case almost every day. Problem is it involves effort on behalf of Merseytravel to manage this sort of thing. I emailed Mark Dowd when he was chairman of Merseytravel about this but didn't get the courtesy of a reply.


----------



## billy1561 (12 Oct 2012)

It's a great ride through without traffic. Not sure i'd be too happy doing it when surrounded by vehicles though


----------



## sittingbull (13 Oct 2012)

I've ridden through a couple of times with the Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool ride, it's a good experience but I seem to remember it being a little chaotic on the descent (with the odd accident). I've been through on the motorbike too (it's free ).

I wouldn't like to cycle through when it's busy because of the fumes


----------



## billy1561 (13 Oct 2012)

sittingbull said:


> I've ridden through a couple of times with the Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool ride, it's a good experience but I seem to remember it being a little chaotic on the descent (with the odd accident). I've been through on the motorbike too (it's free ).
> 
> I wouldn't like to cycle through when it's busy because of the fumes


It's ventilated. How else would workmen be around.. Not being funny mate just saying like..


----------



## stephen.rooke (20 Oct 2012)

are there time restrictions on a sunday, says only applys to end of september so does that mean i can ride through anytime on a sunday


----------



## billy1561 (20 Oct 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> are there time restrictions on a sunday, says only applys to end of september so does that mean i can ride through anytime on a sunday


Looks like it to me, from reading it Stephen.


----------



## stephen.rooke (20 Oct 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Looks like it to me, from reading it Stephen.


 
think i might go for a tunnel ride tomorrow


----------



## billy1561 (20 Oct 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> think i might go for a tunnel ride tomorrow


Let me know if you get through mate please as i may do the same at some point


----------



## stephen.rooke (20 Oct 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Let me know if you get through mate please as i may do the same at some point


 
anyone know what the traffics like on a sunday


----------



## stephen.rooke (21 Oct 2012)

did it today, was fun riding through the tunnel, traffic wasnt that bad and everyone gave plenty of room. the descent going in is fast. found the climb coming out pretty easy


----------



## billy1561 (21 Oct 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> did it today, was fun riding through the tunnel, traffic wasnt that bad and everyone gave plenty of room. the descent going in is fast. found the climb coming out pretty easy


The climb back out after the LCL 90 miler is fun...


----------

